# IL Gov. Quinn Vetoes HB 4075



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

City rideshare regulations go into effect on Tuesday. They include a minimum age, driver's license requirements and a clean driving record. 
But when do these regulations actually be implemented and how many drivers did really get their chauffeur license, and will the app sign us offline after 10 hour shift? 

Class A – Companies with company-wide driver averages of 20 hours or less per week 
logged into the application will need to get City approval of their background check, 
driver training, vehicle inspection, and zero tolerance drug policies. The license fee will 
be $10,000. No chauffeur licenses will be required for drivers for Class A companies.
Class B – Drivers for companies with company-wide driver averages of more than 20 
hours a week logged into the application will be required to get public chauffer licenses. 
The City will conduct the background check and drug test and companies will be 
required to get an annual 3rd party, 21-point inspection of all vehicles. Like Liveries, 
vehicles in this class have an age limit of 6 years and must past annual inspections by 
the City to operate up to 8 years. The companies will need to obtain City approval for 
their driver training process. License fee is $25,000.


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

i have this chauffeur licenses already,if the rates stay the way they are,what's the point of off it anyhow?
And who is to pay this fee,us or uber,
It's all unclear to me


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

Uber has to pay that fee, were you driving a taxi before doing UberX/Lyft?


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

@CHIUBERX ,NO have not ,got it like 3 months ago


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

What's the process like, and how long does it take to get it ?


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

well,from start to finish,maybe 2-3 months


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CHIUBERX said:


> City rideshare regulations go into effect on Tuesday. They include a minimum age, driver's license requirements and a clean driving record.
> But when do these regulations actually be implemented and how many drivers did really get their chauffeur license, and will the app sign us offline after 10 hour shift?
> 
> Class A - Companies with company-wide driver averages of 20 hours or less per week
> ...


Chicago drivers, please read update #6 of this article.

http://capitolfax.com/2014/08/25/quinn-vetoes-ridesharing-bill/

Per this implementation of new regs will begin next week. But as far as I know there has been no announcement on the regs and what the drivers have to do to comply by Chicago BACP. Have any divers heard anything from Uber or Lyft on this yet?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

So Uber/Lyft has to pay $10,000/$25,000 per year per driver for the Class A/B fees?

Seems steep. I wonder if they will require drivers to do more hours since they are funding for their licenses.

I have not heard anything from Uber or Lyft yet.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The only thing I saw so far is when I opened the uber riders app, it mentioned something like $0.30 tax/fee will be added to each ride.


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

wow,if they are gonna pay for license ,that could lead to breakdown in monthly fee from drivers ?
either way,i don't see how they can keep this low rates ..
i guess fair play is about to begin,but i might be wrong.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think the fee of $10,000/$20,000 is per driver. I think it's total for the company.


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

@chitown69 Uber has known this for a while, was there any email sent that urges full time drivers to get there chauffeurs licenses? 
I can only think why uber lowered its prices, maybe it was to get people to quit. Like people who probably drive once week, no reason
to pay $10,000/yr for those people.


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

@CHIUBERX ,
i do have one,got it in june,but i never received any e-mail urging full timers like myself to get license .
either way,i am moving on to black car,no point of driving with this low rates.
twin turbo v6 300 HP, happy to get 16-17 mpg in the city.
forget about it))


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

@chitown69 Dude that's awesome and goo luck. Now I've heard don't drive your black car to do some UberX trips while your on some down time or during slow periods, because once riders begin to realized that the chances of getting a black car are greater they'll stop requesting black cars. And requesting UberX cars to get a black car at low rates.


----------



## chitown69 (Aug 23, 2014)

@CHIUBERX
Thanks dude,no worries,i ma not sure if that is even possible.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doodle said:


> So Uber/Lyft has to pay $10,000/$25,000 per year per driver for the Class A/B fees?
> 
> Seems steep. I wonder if they will require drivers to do more hours since they are funding for their licenses.
> 
> I have not heard anything from Uber or Lyft yet.


My friend $10,000/$25,000 annually for a license in Chicago is NOT steep for Uber or Lyft! The city takes a ransom of over $15,000 in transfer tax just to buy/sell a single Chicago Taxi Medallion!
What should be of most concern to rideshare drivers in Chicago is if these companies choose type A or type B license. If it's A then all the drivers for that company would have to drive less than 20 hours/week in combined average. If it's type B, then all the drivers would have to get a Chicago chauffeurs license. I don't know if the city is going to require a Full Chauffeurs licence that Chicago cabbies need, or the Restricted Chauffeurs licence that limo/livery UberBLACK drivers need. For Full Chauffeurs a two week class is required, and for Restricted Chauffeurs only a 1-2 day class is required. This is all being fleshed out and due to be announced any day now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> The only thing I saw so far is when I opened the uber riders app, it mentioned something like $0.30 tax/fee will be added to each ride.


That is prolly for $3/day in Ground Transportation Tax, to be paid by each ride-sharing car operating in Chicago.


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is prolly for $3/day in Ground Transportation Tax, to be paid by each ride-sharing car operating in Chicago.


Makes sense, since most drivers probably average 10 trips a day.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

Regarding the rate changes for Uber and the device fee, it will most likely work against Uber. People who aren't driving over 20 hours a week will find it not worth driving when considering the $10 per week fee. For those that are going to stay, it will encourage them to drive more hours in order to lessen the effect of the $10 per week fee. Since the 10k is a per company fee, the decision to implement the $10 per week fee at this time seems short sighted.

I am very curious of how the changes have affected the average hours per driver since the change. I would bet the average has gone up considerably. I wonder if it is getting dangerously close to the 20 hours limit. If you drive less than 20 hours a week and are considering turning in your device, it may be worth asking if they will waive the fee as long as you don't drive more than "x" hours in order to help bring the average down.

Also, since Lyft is encouraging drivers to drive more through a tiered commission, I wonder how that will affect their average hours per driver.

Interesting times.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Scott V. said:


> Regarding the rate changes for Uber and the device fee, it will most likely work against Uber. People who aren't driving over 20 hours a week will find it not worth driving when considering the $10 per week fee. For those that are going to stay, it will encourage them to drive more hours in order to lessen the effect of the $10 per week fee. Since the 10k is a per company fee, the decision to implement the $10 per week fee at this time seems short sighted.
> 
> I am very curious of how the changes have affected the average hours per driver since the change. I would bet the average has gone up considerably. I wonder if it is getting dangerously close to the 20 hours limit. If you drive less than 20 hours a week and are considering turning in your device, it may be worth asking if they will waive the fee as long as you don't drive more than "x" hours in order to help bring the average down.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott! Interesting times for sure!
I think both Uber and Lyft will opt for type B license. I think their drivers already have a combined average of over 20 hours/week.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

chi1cabby, I doubt that they will opt for Type B. That would mean 100% of their drivers, UberX or Lyft, would need to obtain chaufer (sp?) licenses. UberX and Lyft will definitely be working to keep the average hours per driver under 20 per week. If I remember correctly, this is averaged over 4 weeks so it allows for a higher average for special events and lower for regular weeks in order to keep the average lower.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Scott V. said:


> chi1cabby, I doubt that they will opt for Type B. That would mean 100% of their drivers, UberX or Lyft, would need to obtain chaufer (sp?) licenses. UberX and Lyft will definitely be working to keep the average hours per driver under 20 per week. If I remember correctly, this is averaged over 4 weeks so it allows for a higher average for special events and lower for regular weeks in order to keep the average lower.


You could be right on this. I'm anxiously awaiting developments to see what the regulatory requirements are, and how the companies plan to work to meet them, and what all this means for Chicago drivers. Fingers crossed!

I have a personal decision hinging on this: do I jump to doing UberX and Lyft and put my cab driving days behind me. I'm leaning ride-sharing in my internal decision making process at this moment.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I forgot that it is the average hours for all drivers. Uber and Lyft can always sign up a bunch of "employee" drivers to only drive 0-1 hour a week to drive the average down.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

Chi1cabby, if it were me, it would just be a financial and convenience decision. The financial part of it should be pretty easy. For the taxi, Fare - gas - lease should give you your net. For Uber/Lyft, Fares - commission to Uber/Lyft - cost for miles driven (includes wear and tear and gas). This past Sunday, I drove about 10 hours and will get Lyft deposit of 165. I drove 190 miles. Not great, but it wasn't an exceptionally busy weekend.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx for the feedback Scott! If I do start ride-sharing, it will be a big decision for me. I will be buying a used Ford C-Max for around $20,000 to start doing this Full time. I can still make about $800/week net after all my expenses, with 50 hour work week. Like I said I'm just waiting for the regulations to be announced, but I'm leaning towards ride-sharing...just a bit reluctant to pull the trigger right now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I wanna gives a headsup to my ride-sharing brethren in Chicago!
VIP's on Kingsbury, Pink Monkey on S Clinton & Admiral Theatre on Lawrence Ave give $10 per person to the cabbies and limo drivers that they drive to these fine Gentlemen's Establishments! 
Next time you drop off at any of these locations, just sidle up to the doorman and ask if rideshare drivers can also collect the buckaroos!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CHIUBERX said:


> City rideshare regulations go into effect on Tuesday. They include a minimum age, driver's license requirements and a clean driving record.
> But when do these regulations actually be implemented and how many drivers did really get their chauffeur license, and will the app sign us offline after 10 hour shift?
> 
> Class A - Companies with company-wide driver averages of 20 hours or less per week
> ...


@CHIUBERX no one has answered the poll yet prolly because the phrasing of the poll questions is confusing. All drivers for Class B license company will need a chauffeur's licence.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

TL;DR.

Here is what I got from uber after the veto:

We have some exciting news to share! Because of the action taken yesterday by Governor Quinn to veto HB 4075, the future of uberX is brighter than ever in Illinois. As one of our dedicated partners, you should know this is a victory for you as well!

Governor Quinn's action proves his commitment to the men and women who are paying their bills as rideshare drivers as well as Illinois consumers who deserve more affordable transportation choices. HB 4075 was championed by entrenched interests and would have endangered economic growth and consumer choice in Illinois without Governor Quinn's actions.

Uber will continue to serve Illinois residents with access to the safest transit choice on the road - supported by our best-in-class insurance policy and expanded safety practices including industry-leading background checks.

On behalf of Uber, we also want to say thank you to all of our partners for their dedication to this cause and service on the road. We look forward to an even brighter future for uberX in Chicago and the state of Illinois!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> TL;DR.
> 
> Here is what I got from uber after the veto:
> 
> ...


That's all very sweet and nice, dear Uber! "Best-in-class Insurance Policy" and "Industry-leading Background Checks" n all!
But I'm sure your dedicated Partners would really like to know what do they need to do to comply with Chicago ride-sharing regulations that go in effect in five days!


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Well this is all very strange. I asked Uber about the regs and they told me no new regs were coming online. This was yesterday.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Well this is all very strange. I asked Uber about the regs and they told me no new regs were coming online. This was yesterday.


What Uber_CHI said is patently false! Uber_CHI started charging UberX rider's $0.30 extra to pay for the ground transportation beginning today.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

If I recall correctly, HB 4075 passed the legislature by a pretty good margin. Has anyone considered that they could over ride the veto still?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> If I recall correctly, HB 4075 passed the legislature by a pretty good margin. Has anyone considered that they could over ride the veto still?


There was some talk of override by Sen. Sandoval and Rep. Zalewski yesterday, the main sponsors of the two bills...but that will be for another session...it's election season now.


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @CHIUBERX no one has answered the poll yet prolly because the phrasing of the poll questions is confusing. All drivers for Class B license company will need a chauffeur's licence.


I see, was confused because the news reports it differently than what the actually ordinance says. So my guess it that Uber/Lyft will lose their part time drivers who don't want to obtain the chauffeurs license. And I guess if you vote no, then you plan on quitting. Or I wonder if Uber/Lyft will obtain both licenses to accommodate those who wish to do this part time. I'm sure both companies need the extra drivers for the weekends, if not then looks like we might get some SURGE prices!!! or at least be very busy. Also I wonder how many drivers who are willingto start later in the evening to work a 10 hour shift, that our daily limit. For myself I like to start at 2/4pm on Fridays till 3am and 4pm to 3am on Saturdays and . that means my day will be over by 12/2am Friday night and Saturday at 2am. I wonder how these hours might affect the morning commutes, weekend brunch hours, and late night past 2am....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

All very good questions!

Companies cannot get Both A and B Licences, it has to be one or the other. My hunch is that both Uber and Lyft will be getting B License. Then the question is what kind of chauffeurs license will the drivers have to get Full Chauffeurs or Restricted Chauffeurs Licence.

It's all up in the air...we'll just have to wait to know!

Has Lyft also started tacking on any extra fee charged to the pax, like UberX did beginning Tuesday 8/28/14?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Chi1cabby-I took a Lyft this morning and the email receipt did not seem to indicate any raise in fares. Unless it was hidden but it doesn't appear to include any extra.

I also got an email from Lyft last night. Can't copy and paste now but the gist of ot is as follows
-great news Pat Quinn veto
-to be compliant with new ordinance, they are requiring drivers to keep the proof of inspection and lyft insurance in the car
-the proof of inspection is a statement of te mentor session inspection (ie no need to get another one)
-the proof of Lyft insurance is accessible via the lyft app, so in a sense it's always in your car when you are driving for Lyft

That's it. Simple stuff for now. Clear directions and no fluff like that Uber email which doesn't really tell the drivers anything.

If you do decide to switch to rides sharing, I am sure one of us can hit you up with a referral code. Hehe


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx for the 411 bro! I'm sure more is to follow...
I'm good to go as an UberX driver...just have to add my car info, and then the UberPhone will also allow me to log in as an UberX driver. I also applied to be a Lyft Driver...but I'm not really sure if I'm past the stage of entering a reference code. I'll hit you up for that code if I can still enter it.
Thanx!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah might be past the stage now. Don't know if you can cancel and reapply or not. The current referral bonus is 250 to the new driver and 250 to the refferer driver.

Last week it was 150/150.


----------

